# Sevylor Sevytex River XK1 Inflatable Kayak Question



## LSB (Mar 23, 2004)

My mother in law (65ish) has a Stearns that she paddels on the little rivers around her house in MN. It's sort of cool, it is a self bailer and has a deck that covers her legs. I've rolled it but it's pretty hard to do because the bottom is soft. She's had it for a while and never mentioned any problems. It's made out of some kind of pack cloth material. It seems like it would be fairly cheap.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Ian,

If you're going to throw down $500 for a ducky, you may want to spend $600 - $700 for a much better one. I've got a Sevylor RiverX and am not very impressed with it. Its kind of like an expensive pool toy that brings to mind the saying "there's the right way, the wrong way, and the French way." 

The specs on this model, however indicate that they may have upgraded some aspects of their boat. If its got a drop stitch floor that holds 7 psi and the valves are good then that would be a great improvement over the old RiverX that I've got. If you want to meet at REI and check out one together (if they've got one in stock) I'd be glad to do that after work some day.

Downriver Equipment may have one in stock for inspection also.

--Andy


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

Yeah, I was worried about it being a bit rinky dink. Its not like my mom is going to go crazy in it, but I am worried about stability (its several inches less width than the NRS IK's), and its ability to stand up to rocks. Not sure if the material is good enough to hold up to th rocks that inevitably come with paddling any kind of whitwater.

Andy, REI has all their paddling gear put up for the winter, but I will check it out this spring if they have one. Thanks for the info!


----------



## rubberducky (Jun 16, 2005)

RMA has some used duckies (Hyside and Vanguard); they are top quality and will last a lifetime.
Link:

http://www.shoprma.com/Merchant2/me...e_Code=rma&Category_Code=UsedKayaksInflatable


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

I too would reccomend a good used one over a chintsy new one. Then you could let more adventurous friends use it on real water too.

Dave


----------



## basil (Nov 20, 2005)

I've got a 3 year old XK1. It seems pretty good for smaller, lighter people, say 120-160 lbs. My son bashes it on rocks quite a bit and I've never had a problem with it. It does seem a bit on the cheap, but it's held up. One concern I have with it is that the water doesn't drain very quickly from it. Something I like about it is that it is stable and maneuverable. Some other IK's are too wide and a pain to paddle. 

I think I got mine for $350. For $500, I'd probably try to buy something more upscale. Check out the good comments at http://www.theboatpeople.com/iks.html


----------



## earthNRG (Oct 24, 2003)

Wow, basil, do you know "The Boat People?" 15 years ago we used to rent their rafts and gear...my mother eventually bought an Incept 14' from them (which, incidently, my be my graduation gift). At that time they were operating from their garage. Looks like they've stepped it up some. Anyway, thank's for bringing up the memories.


----------



## shaunotter (Jul 22, 2005)

I have an older Sevylor XK1 and, *for what you want it for, it would be great, as long as the paddler is 180 or less and doesn't have a big butt or really wide hips -- and the newer K1 XDS model is built with superior valves and floor, and I can see that the self-bailing gaps they added could help that problem somewhat.

BUT for Class II or easier III, the older red XK1 can definitely be found for under $400 new on the web (I got mine for $200 used but lucked out), it's valves are very cheap/easy/fast to replace and adequate, it performs suprisingly fun and forgivingly, it's wetter and funner on the small stuff than bigger IKs, and it's plenty tough.

IF your paddler is bigger/heavier, maybe go with the Aire Tomcat (but careful to never overinflate becasue of outer seams), or the very lightweight but tough and high-perf NRS Bandit 1, or a used high-quality IK (Aire Lynx, NRS Maverick, Wing are sweet ones).

OR, if it's only for occasional
use and you really want/need to save money:
http://www.orangetorpedo.com/
(View Video and Shopping)

PS: On the XK1, don't put the seat back too far and a broad-bladed 220cm paddle would be about right for most people, I think.


----------



## tyaker (Dec 11, 2004)

nice to see someone knows about OTT... As a former guide for Orange Torpedo Trips, I can attest to their Sevylor IK's as being outstanding in their field (similar to the cattle you see on the way to the put in).

Kidding aside, for lazy floating, and getting pure novices paddling, the inexpensive (under $200 spankin' new) K79SB's are sweet. Check out www.orangetorpedo.com and watch the video. I paddled the Grand Canyon, yes, the big ditch, as a guide in one. Only three swims and some spectacular air (3 times rerun) on the 5th wave at Hermit. Launched completely out of the water.

So don't knock 'em, watch 'em plug up the Rogue all summer long, and get a sunburn on yer ankles in one. 

They make great beds in camp at nite, too.

Can anyone say they've slept in their kayak?


----------



## dkrakel (Nov 2, 2003)

*riverx*

hi,

we've had a red riverx 1k for about 3 or 4 years. it's a step up from the old yellow tahiti model but the quality is still on the ify side. my kids used it before they got adapt at hardshells and now it's used by their friends when we go on a river trip. it's been down deso a couple of times, westwater a couple, the san juan, the platte, golden and all in all it's held up pretty good. it certainly hasn't been babied. we've had one valve problem, a small pinhole leak which has been a pain to keep repaired and one side of it went flat in westwater for an unexplained reason.

i don't think it's as stable as other 1k's...but of course it costs mucho less. the kids did surf it in joe hutch on deso though and i was pretty impressed.

truthfully, i'd spend a little more and get a higher quality boat. over the years i've been most impressed with aire and hyside. the new, less expensive nrs boats may be pretty good too.

dean


----------

